#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hello guys! A Newbie here!

## Adiza

Hi, I'm currently doing as an undergraduate. 
Always want to learn new things.
Social activist.
And also like to socialize with different people.

I'm glad to be a part of this portal.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi, I'm currently doing as an undergraduate. 
> Always want to learn new things.
> Social activist.
> And also like to socialize with different people.
> 
> I'm glad to be a part of this portal.


Hello Srb,
Welcome to our hub community.  :Smile: 
Hope you have a great experience here

----------


## Beacon

> Hi, I'm currently doing as an undergraduate. 
> Always want to learn new things.
> Social activist.
> And also like to socialize with different people.
> 
> I'm glad to be a part of this portal.


Welcome to The Hub Sri Lanka forum, glad to know you are here  :Smile:

----------

